# I thought this was pretty darn funny!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Certainly a pissed off unit! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS9jR1BZit0[/ame]


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I did RC pulling years and years ago but it was inside in the winter on carpet using electric and I went until something popped :lol:.


It fun but not something I wanted to keep dumping money into.Its just to hard on the equipment.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've never seen that. Its cute. Thanks for sharing.


Panelman55


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

This looks pretty cool.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_SSsiQpfFg]YouTube - Toy tractor with weedeater engine[/ame]


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im going to attempt a refit/rebuild of a kid's electric atv - using either a 5HP or 6.5HP gas motor- ill need to reinforce it, add some lawntractor wheels, mod the frame ( to fit the motor and stretch it for me).

I was originally thinking of fibre glassing the original plastic body to fit , but might retro fit some lawn tractor sheet metal on it .


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to get one of those to chase the cat with, that would be funny. And I would really ,really enjoy harassing the cat.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> I need to get one of those to chase the cat with, that would be funny. And I would really ,really enjoy harassing the cat.


Ever put tape on the bottom of their feet?  Just asking......


Panelman55


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you rember the Johnny West toys, I had the buck board and stuff. The harness fit the cat, so I hooked it all to the cat and gave Johnny and Jane the ride of their life. The cat got real hard to catch.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> Do you rember the Johnny West toys, I had the buck board and stuff. The harness fit the cat, so I hooked it all to the cat and gave Johnny and Jane the ride of their life. The cat got real hard to catch.


I knew you were sick that just proves it!!!!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

farmertim said:


> I knew you were sick that just proves it!!!!


That's just the tip of the ice burg, you have no idea:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Do you rember the Johnny West toys, I had the buck board and stuff. The harness fit the cat, so I hooked it all to the cat and gave Johnny and Jane the ride of their life. The cat got real hard to catch.


Holy crap Rick. Did you play with real live Indians back then too?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i was at a swap meet a guy put a chainsaw engine in a kids ertls pedal tractor , it was awsome


----------

